# Saddle Up CNY Guys !



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Going to get 3-6 by 7 pm today, giddy up! Only problem car filled lots, they make me more frustrated than a one legged stripper doin a table hop.


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Going to get 3-6 by 7 pm today, giddy up! Only problem car filled lots, they make me more frustrated than a one legged stripper doin a table hop


ahhahah git r done


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

i got about 7" here, i am just near you bigearl, next town over,


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

Dare dog We probably got 6-8" Here too. Get ready for Sat, Sun, Monday, Maybe Tue, Cause you know after every nor easter we get lake effect! Keep it coming after a bad November it looks good for Dec. Be safe 
BIG EARL


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

i got about 7 - 8 here in morrisville. cant wait till sunday.


----------

